# Redfish



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been in the road a lot but last time home I found some time to tie up some flies and this time home got one to produce in the first 5 minutes.

















The rest of the time I spent behind the camera shooting my wife and son. But still stoked for the little red to blow up on a popper, I'll be wading tomorrow looking for some more action, instead of poppers I'll be throwing my favorite, clousers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sweet looking fly!


----------

